# Dateizuordungen in KDE weg...

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Bildern. Zuerst stellte ich fest, dass die Vorschau im Konqueror nicht geht. Dann dass kuickshow sie nicht öffnen kann (erst nur bei jpg, dann dass auch gif und andere nicht gehen), und dass ich beim anklicken das Programm manuell auswählen musste.

In den Konqueror-Einstellungen bei den Dateizuordnungen stellte ich zuerst fest, dass bei der Suche nach jpg nur unter "applications" etwas gefunden wurde: x-crossover-jpg. Nicht unter images. Dort waren nur leere Einträge für gif und jpg und andere. Genauer: Anwendungen waren vorgesehen, aber keine Dateiendungen definiert.

Ich habe dann von Hand einige Einträge eingegeben und jetzt öffnet kuickshow die bilder wieder. Aber es ist doch mühselig das alles von Hand zu machen und vor allem weiß ich nicht, ob ich alles beachtet habe.

Fragen:

Wie kann das passieren. Ich habe sämmtliche ~/.kde-Vezeichnisse gelöscht. Ich hatte ne Zeit lang kde-4 installiert, aber jetzt wieder rausgeschmissen.

Wie kriege ich die Dateiendungen automatisch wieder hin? Gibt es ein Paket, das die definiert?

LG

Markus

----------

## franzf

Irgendwann sollte man echt in den Wikis + Desktop-Resourcen schreiben, dass sich kde + gnome + xyz an die freedesktop.org-Spezifikationen halten   :Twisted Evil: 

Schau mal nach ~/.local/share/mime, da solltest du alle Zuordnungen finden.

Dass das zugemüllt wurde kann evtl. am experimentellen Status von kde4 liegen :/

Am besten loggst du dich aus X aus und in einer Console ein, entfernst den Ordner (evtl. nur den images), und loggst dich dann wieder in deinen Desktop ein.

Vielleicht reicht aber auch nur ein

```
kbuildsycoca
```

bzw. für kde4 (falls du das noch verwendest)

```
kbuildsycoca4
```

Einfach experimentieren  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Carlo

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Gibt es ein Paket, das die definiert?

 

Wenn es um KDE 3 geht, ist das kdelibs.  

 :Arrow:  qlist kdelibs | grep mimelnk

 :Arrow:  kde-config --path mime

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Schau mal nach ~/.local/share/mime, da solltest du alle Zuordnungen finden.
> 
> Dass das zugemüllt wurde kann evtl. am experimentellen Status von kde4 liegen :/

 

KDE 3 schert sich nicht um die Desktop-bergreifenden MIME-Definitionen.

----------

## franzf

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Schau mal nach ~/.local/share/mime, da solltest du alle Zuordnungen finden.
> 
> Dass das zugemüllt wurde kann evtl. am experimentellen Status von kde4 liegen :/ 
> 
> KDE 3 schert sich nicht um die Desktop-übergreifenden MIME-Definitionen.

 

Oops, dann war das nur Einbildung...

Hab gedacht, irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass mit kde-3.5.x die freedesktop-Sachen umgesetzt wurden...

----------

## Carlo

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hab gedacht, irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass mit kde-3.5.x die freedesktop-Sachen umgesetzt wurden...

 

In eher kleineren Dosierungen, was zuvorderst wohl dem langen Release-Prozeß von KDE 3.x geschuldet ist, aber auch der Tatsache, daß KDE mit eigenen Lösungen vorneweg marschiert ist, die man nicht so schnell webschmeißen will und kann, weil da doch Arbeit drin steckt und man die Nutzerschaft irgendwie mitnehmen muß. Letztlich sind diese Standardisierungsbemühungen ein laufender Prozeß, der nie seinen Abschluß finden wird.

----------

## markusk21

Also gut. Nachdem ich .local/share/mine komplett gelöscht hab ohne Effect  :Sad:  habe ich nun die kde-mimes gefunden:

```
kde-config --path mime

/home/markus/.kde3.5/share/mimelnk/:/usr/share/mimelnk/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/
```

```
$ qlist kdelibs |grep mimelnk

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/magic

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-applix.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-oowriter.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-ooimpress.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-dvi.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-gzdvi.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-bz2dvi.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tex-gf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-gzip.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-pak.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-object.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tex-pk.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pdf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tar.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-trash.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-zip.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-zip-compressed.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-core.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-javascript.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/java.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-java.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-java-applet.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-jar.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-arj.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tarz.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-gzpostscript.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/postscript.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/octet-stream.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-shellscript.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-desktop.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-executable.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-executable-script.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-archive.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-lha.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tbz.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tgz.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-awk.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-perl.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-perl-module.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-compress.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-cpio.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-rpm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/msword.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-sharedlib.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/wordperfect.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-troff.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-troff-man.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-python.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-python-bytecode.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-bzip.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-bzip2.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/mspowerpoint.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.ms-powerpoint.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/msexcel.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/smil.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-rar.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-zoo.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tzo.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-lzop.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-applixword.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-applixspread.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-applixgraphics.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/xhtml+xml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.ms-excel.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.ms-word.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-shockwave-flash.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-designer.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-linguist.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-ogg.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/ogg.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-pkcs12.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-x509-ca-cert.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pkcs7-signature.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pgp-signature.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pgp-encrypted.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pgp-keys.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pgp.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-msmetafile.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-mswrite.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/illustrator.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-abiword.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-gnumeric.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-graphite.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-karbon.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kchart.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kformula.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kivio.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kontour.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kpresenter.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-krita.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kspread.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kugar.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kword.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-quattropro.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-amipro.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-tgif.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-lyx.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-zerosize.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kpovmodeler.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-cda.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pkcs7-mime.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/pkcs10.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/sieve.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/mbox.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-hancomword.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-bdf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-pcf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-speedo.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-type1.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-ghostscript.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-snf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-ttf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.ms-asf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-msdos-program.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-deb.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-debian-package.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.writer.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.calc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.impress.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.impress.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.base.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-magicpoint.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-vnd.kde.kugar.mixed.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-vnd.kde.kexi.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.palm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kudesigner.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-vnd.kde.kplato.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.calc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/mathml+xml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-msaccess.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-gettext.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-ruby.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kcsrc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-php.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-ttc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-font-otf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.draw.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-kde-wallet.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-cue.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-ica.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-iso.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-ace.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-afm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-arc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.rn-realmedia.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-dbase.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-xliff.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.calc.template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.impress.template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.draw.template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.chart.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.draw.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.math.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.writer-global.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.master.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-7z.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/xml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-webarchive.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-mimearchive.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/xsd.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/relaxng.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.graphics-template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.graphics.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.formula.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.presentation-template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.presentation.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.spreadsheet-template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.spreadsheet.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-template.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.image.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.chart.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-java-jnlp-file.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/xml-dtd.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/fits.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-rar-compressed.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-sqlite2.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-sqlite3.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/chm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/application/x-mplayer2.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-perl.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-python.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-lyx.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-c++src.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-c++hdr.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-csrc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-java.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-makefile.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-moc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-pascal.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-objchdr.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-tcl.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-tex.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/html.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/plain.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/enriched.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-chdr.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/rtf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/sgml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/xml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/css.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-vcard.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-ldif.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-vcalendar.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-diff.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-objcsrc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-log.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-bibtex.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/rdf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/rss.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/calendar.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-adasrc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-csv.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-latex.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-xslfo.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-xslt.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/vnd.wap.wml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-katefilelist.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/docbook.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-mswinurl.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/x-hex.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/vnd.abc.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/text/javascript.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-wav.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-mod.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-midi.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-mp3.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-mp2.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/mp4.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/mpeg.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/basic.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-adpcm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-aiff.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-pn-realaudio.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/vnd.rn-realaudio.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-mpegurl.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/mpegurl.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-scpls.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/vorbis.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-vorbis.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-flac.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-oggflac.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-speex.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-matroska.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-musepack.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/ac3.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/aac.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/x-ms-wma.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/audio/prs.sid.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/mpeg.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/quicktime.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-flic.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-msvideo.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-mng.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-ms-asf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-ms-wmv.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-theora.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/mp4.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-ogm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/x-matroska.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/vnd.rn-realvideo.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/video/avi.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/wmf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/jpeg.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/jpg.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/tiff.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-xpm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-xbm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/svg+xml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/svg-xml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/png.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/gif.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/fax-g3.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/cgm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-bmp.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-photo-cd.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-eps.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-ico.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-jng.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-xcf-gimp.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-wmf.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-msod.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-xfig.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-portable-bitmap.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-portable-greymap.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-portable-pixmap.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-pcx.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-targa.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/jp2.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-vnd.trolltech.qpicture.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-vnd.adobe.photoshop.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-xcursor.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/pjpeg.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-exr.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-rgb.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-dds.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-djvu.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-djvu-2.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-hdr.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/fits.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/x-raw.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/inode/block.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/inode/chardevice.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/inode/directory-locked.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/inode/directory.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/inode/fifo.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/inode/socket.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/message/rfc822.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/message/news.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/multipart/mixed.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/multipart/x-mixed-replace.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/model/vrml.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/uri/mms.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/uri/mmst.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/uri/mmsu.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/uri/pnm.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/uri/rtspt.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/uri/rtspu.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/all/all.desktop

/usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/all/allfiles.desktop
```

Leider hat ja das Löschen meiner .kde* -Verzeichne nichts verbessert. 

Ich habe in jpeg geguckt:

```
$ cat /usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk/image/jpeg.desktop

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Type=MimeType

MimeType=image/jpeg

Icon=image

Patterns=*.jpg;*.JPG;*.jpeg;*.JPEG;

Comment=JPEG Image

Comment[af]=JPEG Beeld

Comment[ar]=صورة JPEG

Comment[az]=JPEG Rəsmi

Comment[be]=Малюнак JPEG

Comment[bg]=JPEG изображение

Comment[bn]=জেপেগ চিতর

Comment[br]=Skeudenn JPEG

Comment[bs]=JPEG slika

Comment[ca]=Imatge JPEG

Comment[cs]=Obrázek ve formátu JPEG

Comment[csb]=Òbrôz JPEG

Comment[cy]=Delwedd JPEG

Comment[da]=JPEG-billede

Comment[de]=JPEG-Bild

Comment[el]=Εικόνα JPEG

Comment[eo]=JPEG-grafiko

Comment[es]=Imagen JPEG

Comment[et]=JPEG pildifail

Comment[eu]=JPEG irudia

Comment[fa]=تصویر JPEG

Comment[fi]=JPEG-kuva

Comment[fr]=Image JPEG

Comment[fy]=JPEG-ôfbylding

Comment[ga]=Íomhá JPEG

Comment[gl]=Imaxe JPEG

Comment[he]=תמונת JPEG

Comment[hi]=JPEG छवि

Comment[hr]=JPEG slika

Comment[hu]=JPEG-kép

Comment[id]=Gambar JPEG

Comment[is]=JPEG mynd

Comment[it]=Immagine JPEG

Comment[ja]=JPEG 画像

Comment[kk]=JPEG кескіні

Comment[km]=របភាព JPEG

Comment[ko]=JPEG 그림

Comment[lb]=JPEG-Bild

Comment[lt]=JPEG paveiksliukas

Comment[lv]=JPEG attēls

Comment[mk]=JPEG-слика

Comment[mn]=JPEG-Зураг

Comment[ms]=Imej JPEG

Comment[mt]=Stampa JPEG

Comment[nb]=JPEG-bilde

Comment[nds]=JPEG-Bild

Comment[ne]=JPEG छवि

Comment[nl]=JPEG-afbeelding

Comment[nn]=JPEG-bilete

Comment[nso]=Ponagalo ya JPEG

Comment[pa]=JPEG ਚਿਤਰ

Comment[pl]=Obrazek JPEG

Comment[pt]=Imagem JPEG

Comment[pt_BR]=Imagem JPEG

Comment[ro]=Imagine JPEG

Comment[ru]=Рисунок JPEG

Comment[rw]=JPEG Ishusho

Comment[se]=JPEG-govva

Comment[sk]=JPEG obrázok

Comment[sl]=Slika JPEG

Comment[sr]=JPEG слика

Comment[sr@Latn]=JPEG slika

Comment[ss]=Umfanekiso we JPEG

Comment[sv]=Jpeg-bild

Comment[ta]=JPEG பிமபம

Comment[te]=JPEG పరతబంబం

Comment[tg]=Тасвири JPEG

Comment[th]=แฟมภาพ JPEG

Comment[tr]=JPEG Resim Dosyası

Comment[tt]=JPEG Sürät

Comment[uk]=Зображення JPEG

Comment[uz]=JPEG-расм

Comment[ven]=Tshifanyiso tsha JPEG

Comment[vi]=Ảnh JPEG

Comment[wa]=Imådje JPEG

Comment[xh]=Umfanekiso we JPEG

Comment[zh_CN]=JPEG 图像

Comment[zh_HK]=JPEG 圖檔

Comment[zh_TW]=JPEG 影像

Comment[zu]=Isithombe se-JPEG

```

Das scheint also zu stimmen (zumindest vorhanden zu sein)...

Aber in den Konqueror-Einstellungen finde ich (nach dem Löschen) immer noch keine jpeg-Endungen. Nur bei x-crossover.

Also, wie krieg ich meinen Rechner dazu die Sachen in /usr/kde/3.5/share/mimelnk zu verwenden?

LG

----------

